# Unexpected babies x



## staceyh1989 (Nov 23, 2010)

I got two brothers at 5 weeks old about 4/5 weeks ago, only turns out the are brother and sister as i found out yesterday when i cleaned them out and saw 4 babies... now i have no idea at all what to do, these babies are about 4/5 days old.. any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

Get the male out of that cage ASAP if not sooner. The female can get pregnant again within hours of giving birth. Move the female into a cage with no levels so she can't move babies into a hammock or onto a shelf and have them roll off. What kind of cage, food, and bedding are you using?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Momma is likely pregnant again at this point :-\. Separate them, give mom supplements (grilled chicken, sea food, boiled egg) and get ready for more babies.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

how do you not realize your rat was pregnant and now has had babies for 4-5 days? x_x; sounds like you need to spend some more time with your rats.

the information for accidental litters sticky has some good information, i advise you to check that out first and then ask any specific questions you have remaining.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm also wondering why you didn't notice that they were a boy and a girl in the first place? One having balls and the other none is usually a pretty good indicator. You didn't notice prominent nipples or a moving belly when you held her? 

She most likely is pregnant again. But please, whatever you do, don't give them back to the pet store you got your babies from. They will surely offer to take them if you called and asked, but clearly if they messed up enough to give you the wrong gender they are no place for rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely separate, your momma is a teeny tiny baby and I am sure her eepers are very small too. She's obviously feeding them which is good. They should be getting a light covering of fur and their colours/patterns coming in soon if you cannot tell already.

Lots of good food for mom (what is her staple diet)with extra proteins to help her produce milk and have the babies grow well.

Handle the babies carefully every day to get them used to humans. How is mom when you touch her babies?


----------



## staceyh1989 (Nov 23, 2010)

For the record bullying does not make you people big and strong!!

I've asked for advice,, not to be bullied!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No one is bullying we are just asking how you did not notice something like your rat having babies. babies are loud, and to not notice means you were not looking at the rat for a few days.

But first order of business is separate manrat.


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

Did not bully. I need to know what you are feeding, what kind of cage you are using, and what kind of bedding you have the babies on. I can't give you any advice until I know those things.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Give mom rat Scrambled eggs, and make sure she has constant access to fresh water since mom rats drink more (nursing is hard work)

Check babies rats for a little white line on their bellies called a milk band. And make sure mom is nursing,


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry if you felt that I was bullying you. Tone is hard to tell through text. In my comment I didn't mean to sound condescending, merely baffled. 

I'm sorry you have been put in such a compromising position, but you have come to one of the best places to get help.

Do the babies have milk bands? Is Mom on a good diet? Has Dad been separated?

It's harder to give advise when you haven't answered any of the questions we've asked yet.


----------

